# JHP Gauge Pod



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

I have ordered the JHP gauge pod for my 05 M6. Problem is, I ordered it about a month and a half ago (JHP originally told me 8-20 days). I was told backorder is the problem. Anybody else having this problem? For those who already have the pod installed, what are your impressions and do others comment on it in your car?


----------



## tabes117 (Dec 14, 2006)

*JHP gauges*

Took me a month and a half to recieve my pod. Came packaged well, and quality was very nice. I have an o05 and install was easy. I did not have to take out he radio. The wire hook up was down on right side. I used a wire hanger. The wire bundle had some small white tape holding it. I was able to take a wire hanger and hook the wire bundle. Gently pull the wire bundle up and out, plug in the back. Biggest pain was cutting out the section that JHP recommends.

Gauges look great!! Any questions shoot me a PM.:cheers 

Be careful with the glass lenses. I have read that they scratch easy!!!!!!

Use lens paper to clean.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

good luck I had to send mine back for replacement after receiving a set that looked terrible.......I expected them to be nice for $500
JHP quality and customer service is in the crapper lately


----------



## G.T.O (Dec 28, 2005)

oldgoat said:


> I have ordered the JHP gauge pod for my 05 M6. Problem is, I ordered it about a month and a half ago (JHP originally told me 8-20 days). I was told backorder is the problem. Anybody else having this problem?


Yep. Mine are on backorder too. I hope I get them before the snow melts around here.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

tabes117 said:


> Biggest pain was cutting out the section that JHP recommends.


I don't understand why this section needs to be removed.

On my '05, I fed the cable and plug up thru one of the openings at the front (the one on the driver's side, I think), nearest the windshield. Just before I snapped the plate and gauges into place, I could see under the back edge of the plate that there wouldn't be any interference with the plug and cable.

I didn't cut anything.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I routed mine the same way, didn't have to cut anything. They look great...

Chris


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

Ordered mine through Don "the pod god" out of NY - he's a US distributer for JHP...no problems! He even helped walk me through the install!! :cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*JHP gauge pod*

I did not have to cut anything, routed wire through back of support & plugged in pod then snapped her down....took five minutes. :cheers they look great!!!!


----------



## 1gto (Dec 3, 2006)

No problems with my order took about a week but I did have to cut the hard plastic piece. Was a breeze with dremel tool & only cut a small section.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

1gto said:


> No problems with my order took about a week but I did have to cut the hard plastic piece. Was a breeze with dremel tool & only cut a small section.


Maybe I am missing something. I routed the wire through the hole on the drivers side closest to the windshield and it appeared to have no interference. It looks and works fine. Ohwell. I guess time will tell.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

No cutting here either. Install was a snap and the pod fits perfectly. Been installed since august w/ no problems.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Anyone do the glass lens upgrade, or know what the benefit is? I just got my Economic Stimulus Package of $600, getting a JHP pod..... guess they didn't figure me spending it overseas :lol::lol: , but want to make sure I order the right one. I'm waiting for JHP to get back on my email. I know I need the 06 font upgrade, red lenses, but wasn't sure about the glass lens.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

exwrx said:


> Anyone do the glass lens upgrade, or know what the benefit is? I just got my Economic Stimulus Package of $600, getting a JHP pod..... guess they didn't figure me spending it overseas :lol::lol: , but want to make sure I order the right one. I'm waiting for JHP to get back on my email. I know I need the 06 font upgrade, red lenses, but wasn't sure about the glass lens.


Mine came with the glass lenz. I got the matching red gauges with upgraded font and oil in PSI. Becareful not to touch them. I was told the scratch easy.:confused The installation was a breeze. Good Luck. It took a day or two for Geoff to answer my emails. I finally just ordered it explaining the year and color of car and that I wanted the upgraded font PSI and color matched gauges. It took a week and a half to get it to me by regular US mail.:cheers


----------

